# Bien me quieres, bien te quiero, no me toques el dinero



## renatapatry

Bună tuturor!
Am şi eu o întrebare pentru cunoscătorii de limba spaniolă: proverbul spaniol _"¡__Bien me quieres, bien te quiero, no me toques el dinero!"_ ar fi echivalentul zicalei noastre _"Frate, frate, da'_ _br__ânza-i pe bani, bărbate!"_? Sau poate nu are echivalent? Eu l-am asociat cu zicala respectivă, pentru că mi s-au părut cât de cât apropiate ca înţeles...
Mulţumesc!


----------



## cat_red_sky

da, traducerea mot-a-mot ar fi "Ma iubesti mult, te iubesc mult, nu te atinge de banii mei".


----------



## renatapatry

cat_red_sky said:


> da, traducerea mot-a-mot ar fi "Ma iubesti mult, te iubesc mult, nu te atinge de banii mei".


Da... traducerea am înţeles-o; numai că mă gândeam la o variantă asemănătoare în română... Şi de aia ziceam de zicala noastră, dar poate o fi alta mai potrivită...


----------



## cat_red_sky

echivalentul pe care l-ai dat tu e cel mai des intalnit in limba romana si exprima exact ideea pe care o transmite proverbul in spaniola.


----------



## renatapatry

Înseamnă că am intuit bine! 
Mulţumesc!


----------

